# idle hesitation and random starting problems



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sorry if your reading this again I'm new. Well here goes I have a 03 spec v and when I bought it 2 months ago it ran fine. every now and than it will crank for a long time b4 it fires up also sittin at idle its not idling as smooth as it use to. I was thinkin the fuel filter needed replacin but I just read it don't have one. About a week ago I put a bottle of injector cleaner in, no diffrence. I'm kinda thinkin its not gettin all the fuel it needs. Anyone got any other ideas.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> I'm sorry if your reading this again I'm new. Well here goes I have a 03 spec v and when I bought it 2 months ago it ran fine. every now and than it will crank for a long time b4 it fires up also sittin at idle its not idling as smooth as it use to. I was thinkin the fuel filter needed replacin but I just read it don't have one. About a week ago I put a bottle of injector cleaner in, no diffrence. I'm kinda thinkin its not gettin all the fuel it needs. Anyone got any other ideas.


Hi!
Well, i´m a new owner of a Spec V 2003... there´s a fuel pump issue with these cars... so they dont get the right fuel pressure starting and also idling. fuel pump needs to be replaced, some check valve fails on it. 

good luck!


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks I kinda guessed it needed replacin. Now I found a high flow 225LPH fuel pump can I run that with stock computer and stock injectors?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> Thanks I kinda guessed it needed replacin. Now I found a high flow 225LPH fuel pump can I run that with stock computer and stock injectors?


Yes, well, i´m not sure if you can just put the high flow pump in without taking precautions first... maybe someone else can give us some light here?

I know there's a Nissan Service bulletin on that fuel pump issue.

Just found some extra info in case you need it:

"Repair kit NTB 05-052. Regulator Assy. 22670-8U70C Ring-O Fuel GAG 17324-01A00"


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

SergioCR said:


> Yes, well, i´m not sure if you can just put the high flow pump in without taking precautions first... maybe someone else can give us some light here?
> 
> I know there's a Nissan Service bulletin on that fuel pump issue.


Ya I was talkin to a friend and ill just replace it with a stock fuel punp. Ide need a tuner to keep the car from runnin shitty


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> Ya I was talkin to a friend and ill just replace it with a stock fuel punp. Ide need a tuner to keep the car from runnin shitty


Good. let me know how it goes then.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ill post an update soon


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello, check here, complete repair instructions... 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000-2006/161836-b15-random-starting-problems.html


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

*more engine problems 03 spec v*

well i have more problems now. i was going down the street the other day hit the gas hard to pass someone and i lost all power could not go over 2,200 rps and idles at 2,000 rpms, 
my first taught was a bag had got onto my cold air intake filter wasn't that. the car was running super rich and back firing really bad. soo i put my scan tool on it said it was a bad MAF sensor, so i replaced it. worked fine for some time like 45 mins than same shit. replaced MAF sensor again same problem AGAIN. so i let it cool started it up ran fine so i got the idea to tap the crank position sensor car went to hell. so replaced that seems good for now.

ever sense the car started acting up it seems to idle super low like dips to 500 rps for a second wen you first stop, and also when you gun it bogs out at about 5,000 rps. anyone have any ideas whats going on here

sorry for my wording not very good
:wtf:


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok every thing is fixed now the engine problem was a bad MAF sensor and the ruf idle was due to a loose oil cap and bad fuel pump i sit at a light cant even tell cars running. thanks all for your help please look at my new post


----------



## nhammonid64 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks I kinda guessed it needed replacin. 

Data entry


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

*starting and oil problems (updated)*

ok so i took a compression test these are the numbers from the passanger side to drivers. 160psi, 160psi, 145psi, 155psi, i know the minimum is 153.7psi soo what do you guys think the problem is? i took these with other plugs in and cranking the engine over.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

100 different reasons for low compression readings...
Weak battery, gauge readings incorrect, not holding the throttle wide open, ambient altitude, etc.etc.etc.
Those numbers don't look TOO awful terrible. Yes, the one is a bit on the low side, but not low enough to where I'd worry about it myself.
You can try dropping just a tad bit of oil in each cylinder and repeating the process. If the numbers go up, likely got bad rings, if the numbers don't go up, could be bad valves and/or valve seats.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks will try that


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Something else I just noticed...
You said earlier that you did the compression check with one plug out at a time.
Compression checks are normally done with all the plugs out, in neutral (if it's a stick), throttle wide open, and with a really good charge on the battery (I keep a charger hooked up the whole time), air filters off, intake tubes off, etc. And I usually try to give each cylinder about 4-5 "hits" on the compression gauge before calling the number 'real'.
The slightly lowish readings could've been caused by the slower engine revs while cranking due to the other plugs being installed. That's not always the case, but something to keep in the back of your head anyways...


----------

